# Spalted Maple jewelry boxs



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

had this spalted maple around for ever I have lots of it so couldn't resest in making boxs I had to use a sealer on this Wood so dry and porous I use M.L. Cambell lacquer and sealer A couple coats was enough I dont even own a watch or ring Wonder why jewelry box's ?? Must be the bud eve. in the shop


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Fantastic looking boxes del. I like that spalted maple very much.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Del, Cool boxes...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Love the boxes Del, I love spalted maple.... any spalted wood. I thinkit looks great for boxes. 
Corey


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Lovely work Del! Are those dowelled joints? Sorry, my eyes aren't what they used to be.
Ain't Mother Nature grand when she can turn a fungal infection into something beautiful? (Wonder what she could do with my Athlete's Foot?)


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work Del. Who said jewerly box? Maybe these are for loose change.


----------



## Tony Ward (Apr 12, 2007)

Del

Nice work, beware making boxes - it can become addictive. 

There is always a market for boxes!

Tony Ward


----------

